# Cool new kit for Wild, Wild, West fans



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I just saw this one in my weekly Monsters in Motion newsletter and will have to seriously consider whether I should blow some money on it or not. I really enjoyed the show on Friday nights when I was growing up and with it being a Yagher sculpt it should be good. It looks good but too bad there is no Artemis or even Miguelito Loveless to go with it but who knows, maybe they will come later. Sure seems like Jeff has been busy lately and I am glad he is.










Bob K.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Very, very cool. Would love one of Loveless, laughing and pointing a finger while standing in front of some infernal absurd contraption.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

that kit is about 5 years old or more.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Buc you took the words out of my mouth, there was one posted on Facebook a few weeks ago...


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

The likeness is definitely not there for me. It's like the two Men From UNCLE kits I have from Pythonkits, in that the likeness reminds me of the character but does not really *look* like the character.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I have the James West resin figure put out by Lunar Models many years ago, and am happy with the way it turned out. I've been wanting to get another James West to paint him in that ghost grey outfit that he wore in the second season, and this MiM kit should fit the bill.
Are there 'likeness" issues? Yes, but the overall theme of incessant danger surrounding our hero really captures the feel of the show (which was the ORIGINAL "steampunk"). :thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

It appears that MIM had it back about 2006. I know they will pull their molds and do a production run at intervals so more than likely this is what is being done. So it is a "limited" run until they sell out, wait for 3-4 years, and then do another limited run. But I really did enjoy the show and think I am going to buy this one. I agree the facial likeness is hardly perfect but it is good and the diorama theme is perfect. They should get Yagher to do a new sculpt of his head. It is 17" tall at the top of the hanging post so is a fairly good sized model, kind of in scale to their Aurora box art models.

Bob K.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Darkening the hair on the display piece in the pic would help some.


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Dang--I hoped a styrene company was putting out a giant steam-powered mechanical spider. Someone should look into that. The license to Wild, Wild West 1997 might run, what, five dollars?










Tell me you wouldn't buy this in styrene, and build it while listening to the soundtrack.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yeah, I thought it was going to be a kit of Will Smith and Kenneth Branagh fighting it out on the giant mechanical spider too!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I got the kit as a father's day present and it arrived on Wednesday. I have three of their Yagher Aurora classics and was happy with them and am happy with this one. The resin is a very low density and low mass resin but looks great and should be easy to paint. There are some seam lines that will require a bit of work but they are not significant. I might put this one on the bench in the near future. It was one of my favorite TV shows of all time and great to reminisce about as well as pull out the DVDs.










Bob K.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Bob,
That was a good show. I will be interested to see how this turns out.
Els


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

We just watched a second season episode last night. I was keeping a close eye on his clothes and the colors they were. He actually had two different sets of clothes during that episode. Now looking at the kit I am wondering why they did not include a hat as he had his hat on almost constantly except when he was getting into a fight. I may try sculpting a hat, he doesn't seem quite right without it.

Bob K.


----------

